
World's Fastest Bullet Train Starts High-Speed Tests - zachguo
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-10/world-s-fastest-bullet-train-starts-high-speed-tests-in-japan
======
JSeymourATL
Related: CNBC: Why The US Has No High-Speed Rail >
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qaf6baEu0_w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qaf6baEu0_w)

